# benq 3300u driver for windows 7



## teenz (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there any way I can get my benq S2W 3300U scanner to work with windows 7? I know there is no available driver, but could I maybe use another one?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check this

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...web-3300u-s2w-3300u-vista-drivers-157589.html


----------

